# Warhammer 40k interactive gaming board!



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Now, I know this was one of those videos that went crazy around the forums last year, but I have used all the power bestowed to me by Typhus, and after many agony filled nights navigating the catacomb filled sea that is the warp, resurrected this damn video.
('Tis pretty awesome too)






EDIT: Yays for run on sentences!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome. I'd be interested to see how it worked with actual armies.


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

That looks wicked. Ive played that ps3 game eye of the beholder which is similar to that but is about as exciting as watching paint dry. Its an excellent idea if its done right plus it can bring the Warhammer and Warhammer 40K universes into the 21st millenium


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, if the citidal realm of battle board costs $450 AUS, imagine the price tag on that! So worth it though...


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It's fairly similar to this concept: http://www.microsoft.com/surface/

Aside from the fact you'd lose all that awesome scenary, it could be pretty cool (and dare I say easier?) to play on an interactive table.

Surface isn't _that_ expensive in a Corporate scenario - we've considered one for our school in fact in reception. The custom software might be prohibitive though...


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

You would loose scenery unless they come up with holo projections but it would be super expensive, the easiest way would be to to 2D buildings on the map and have it so when aiming for LOS and movement it changes or blocks the movement and shooting icons but this would throw TLOS out the window as the buildings would more than likely be solid and therefore completely block LOS until inisde them (when they so to speak open up)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

as pretty as the idea is it does not fulfil the requirements of a 40k board......but if it were designed for space hulk....or hero quest.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Like BitsandKits said,a Space Huk Version of this would rock!
There ma be a lack of scenery,but maybe that coud be added?


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

I always wondered why GW dosen't just give up and make their games into a video game that is an accurate representation of the game (now I remember, its the money! ) and this is almost exactly how I imagined it, just virtual.

Also, they should totally just turn 40K into a PC game. But to force people to buy models, you buy the game software, and all the models you buy have a serial number that would unlock their virtual counterparts. Anyway, never gonna happen, but maybe something cool like this board will.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

As if GW would settle with selling tables and some accessories...  Maybe when a cheap 3D solution arises, and even then I think its going to be home-made and not GW-made.

...

Though if there actually were a 3D solution (kinda like the game 3PO played in Star Wars if you remember the scene on the Millenium Falcon) it would be awesome but maybe a bit bad too, since it'd make the game 18+ for sure. I mean imagine an honestly done "Defiler vs Guardsmen" Assault Phase, or "Devastator Plasma Cannons vs. Ork Boyz" Shooting Phase. And lets not forget the Slaaneshi bits of 40K, along with Dark Eldar love and joy. Oh, and Daemons and Chaos in general. Lets hope there won't be any sounds or they make it optional. Though it'd be great to hear bolters and autocannons barking, Berserkers letting out their battlecries, Sorcerers chanting, the roaring of Raptor jump packs... the sheer awesomeness brings tears to my eyes... 

And what if you could record a game and see it as one short "movie" instead of the whole sluggish thing? Just imagine, you could make your own 40K movie in a matter of hours! And all of it in 3D! Even Apocalypse! With sound! It'd be like DoW in true 3D! *sigh* I wish I lived long enough to see that happen...


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Scenery is pretty simple actually, you can program the table to recoginze a simple tree or square building measuring whatever wide and long and where windows and doors are
Although they would have to sell the specific pieces of scenery for the table but that would be really kool to see it on a wider scale


Conversions would be really simple too, not sure how the board recognizes what is what but if its in chips or something inside the base, they could sell bases that represent a Firewarrior or SM bike or whatever so conversions would work with the board and still be fun to do, also easier to remember what is what on the board


Also played a game version of risk couple days ago, kinda kool, but the game just had dice that rolled for you whatever you attacked and stuff
same idea can be put into that game, no more dice falling off the board or hitting models and terrain simple solution


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Chocobuncle said:


> Scenery is pretty simple actually, you can program the table to recoginze a simple tree or square building measuring whatever wide and long and where windows and doors are
> Although they would have to sell the specific pieces of scenery for the table but that would be really kool to see it on a wider scale
> 
> 
> ...


if you have a virtual board with virtual scenery what would be the point of miniatures ? you may as well just make those virtual too, which then means you have .... dawn of war.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> if you have a virtual board with virtual scenery what would be the point of miniatures ? you may as well just make those virtual too, which then means you have .... dawn of war.


Didnt mean have everything virtual, meant have that same board just recognizing everything as what its suppose to be

still be using miniatures with just an interactive board


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

ajchafe said:


> Also, they should totally just turn 40K into a PC game. But to force people to buy models, you buy the game software, and all the models you buy have a serial number that would unlock their virtual counterparts. Anyway, never gonna happen, but maybe something cool like this board will.


I know what you mean there, but then the actual tabletop game would go down the drain.
Think of it like Webkinz.
Kids buy the stuffed animals just for the codes, then never touch the stuffed animal again.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Do we really want virtual gaming table though?
It's like what Jervis wrote in Battle Standard in WD. I would rather have a real table with real scenery and real dice than one where the computer does everything for you. Sure, the game would be quicker but this hobby isn't a quick one. You need to take your time to get full fun.
Like I said if the table could roll dice what would happen to the nice feeling of lots of dice being tossed around in your cupped hands? The manual measuring of ranges, the idea of referring to rulebooks and codexes to look something up? These may sound boring, but they are what make the game.

Who knows, you could program the dice in your favour...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Shadow Hawk said:


> Who knows, you could program the dice in your favour...


I actually lie to my dice sometimes. When theres an important save (DP's Inv. Save usually) I tell them "Psychic Test" and BOOM there you have 5s and 6s all around. :laugh:

And lets not forget the crucial difference between what we want and what are we going to get.


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

HandOfNephthys said:


> I know what you mean there, but then the actual tabletop game would go down the drain.
> Think of it like Webkinz.
> Kids buy the stuffed animals just for the codes, then never touch the stuffed animal again.


I completely agree actually, I guess its the other reason they would never do it. Still though, its something I think would be really cool.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> I actually lie to my dice sometimes. When theres an important save (DP's Inv. Save usually) I tell them "Psychic Test" and BOOM there you have 5s and 6s all around. :laugh:


Lol, I'm gonna try that one. +rep :goodpost:


----------

